# Probleme mit Windows 10 und javac



## Javafan21 (17. Okt 2019)

Hallo Leute, mein Windows findet den javac befehl nicht, obwohl ich folgendes in die Path - Variable kopiert habe: 
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-12.0.2\bin
Habe bislang nur mit Ubuntu programmiert. 
Wie kann ich Java aktivieren??

PS: Ja, ich habe es installiert


----------



## M.L. (17. Okt 2019)

Ist die Java_Home Variable auch richtig gesetzt (z.B. JAVA_HOME=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-12.0.2 )  ?  Siehe https://www.windows-faq.de/2017/07/...benutzerdefiniert-systemvariablen-bearbeiten/   für Weiteres.  Ein Erfolg lässt sich auf der neu geöffneten Kommandozeile mit "javac -version" überprüfen.


----------



## Javafan21 (17. Okt 2019)

Ok.


----------



## Javafan21 (17. Okt 2019)

Uff... Ich habe es in die Umgebungsvariable statt in die Systemvariable geschrieben.....

Meine Dummheit...
Danke für deine Bemühungen


----------

